# jails act weird....



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

It seams i can start jails even if they aren't on *jail_list*
As far as I know this is not normal....

can someone confirm this

```
FreeBSD killasmurf86.pc 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #1: Mon Nov 23 09:47:51 EET 2009
killasmurf86@killasmurf86.pc:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ANTIGENERIC  i386
```


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 10, 2009)

I am no guru of jails, but they start fine here (8.0-RELEASE-p1 amd64) without anything jail-related in /etc/rc.conf, so I guess it's okay?

I did a bit of research & all I could find was some loose references & this: 

From rc.conf(5):





> jail_list   (str) A space separated list of names for jails.  This is
> purely a configuration aid to help identify and configure
> multiple jails.  The names specified in this list will be
> used to identify settings common to an instance of a jail.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> It seams i can start jails even if they aren't on *jail_list*
> As far as I know this is not normal....


Jail_list only lists the jails that should be started at boot. I have 2 jails, one starts at boot, the other I start by hand. The one that starts at boot is the only one in jail_list. The other starts just fine even with the settings in jail_*. This also happened when my system was still at 7.x.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2009)

ok, thanks....


----------

